# can anything be done to stop a mouse scratching a scab?



## Zowie

My mice scratched themselves until they bled when they had mites (even thought I was doing everything I could to get rid of them, they were stubborn) and as a result have now got scabs and wounds all over them that they keep scratching at and making worse. Is there any cream or anything I can do to ease the itchiness and give them a chance to heal up?


----------



## AnnB

It seems that once mice get in the habit of scratching, it's very difficult to get them to stop. I've been having the same problem with one of mine. He'd been scratching a bit so I treated him with Xeno 50mini for mites and that's when the trouble started. I carried out the full treatment of three doses at fortnightly intervals but he was just making himself more sore. Since then I've changed his diet to "gluten free", changed his substrate to paper, tried an athletes foot cream and also a foot powder with little success. The only thing that seems to have made any difference is a steroid injection from the vet but that seemed to take a while to start working and within a few months he was back to square one.


----------



## Zowie

The vet mentioned the steroid injection or steroid cream, I've been treating them for mites (still am) but if this course of ivermectin doesn't help I think I will start treating for fungus just in case.

I bought some small animal tea tree cream which is supposed to ease itching so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## moustress

At this point it's a chronic problem that probably won't go away. Scratching becomes a vicious cycle that won't necessaily go away with treatment, and meeces are just not the sort of animals to put a funnel collar on.

I know you don't want to here this, but it may be best to pts. Sorry.


----------



## Seafolly

The e-collar is possible though.  One of my mice had a tumour removed and we cut out a little bit of x-ray material and taped it together. However, I'm not sure that'd help scratching below the neck. Steroids can help scratching in dogs and cats so that sounds like a reasonable course to me.


----------



## Zowie

Honestly moustress I'm starting to consider it, I really don't want to, I love them both with all my heart, but Luna is so bad now, she's got scabs all across her neck, ears, cheeks, and she's scratched herself bald all down her back. Lolita was fine but now she's started to go the same way, she's got a little scab on her neck, I feel completely helpless.

I think I'll go and talk to the vets, see if they think the steroid cream is worth while or not


----------



## Zowie

I took some videos
Lolita:





Luna (warning, not for the easily upset)





Their fur looks like that because of the cream I've been putting on them


----------



## besty74

oh dear i really think you need to seriously consider putting them to sleep, that cannot be fun to live with for the mice.


----------



## AnnB

Your videos look exactly like the problems I've had with my mouse. I've had so many discussions with other mouse keepers about this and some people had success when they removed oats from the diet, somebody else had success with "Ovarid" from the vet.

If your mice are "pets" I would definitely go straight back to the vet for advice. I think I shall be doing that myself this week.


----------



## Seafolly

Poor kiddos.  One of my more recent rats scratched himself up that badly only he didn't have mites, just super itchy skin. It was bizarre, because it eventually stopped on its own. Anyway, I personally wouldn't put them to sleep if they're pets without trying the steroids first, but I wouldn't judge if you did.


----------



## Zowie

I am going to see what the vet recommends, if he thinks steroids would work then I'll try them, but I'm not holding out much hope that they will. I just hate seeing them so uncomfortable all the time :/


----------



## Zowie

quick update, the vet has given them both a steroid shot, if their itching improves then they'll go back for another, if it doesn't (in a week) they will be going in to be put to sleep


----------



## besty74

good luck


----------



## Zowie

thank you


----------



## Seafolly

Sending good healthy vibes to your mice! At least you'll know you tried everything.


----------



## Zowie

Thank you! I'll keep you all updated as soon as I know what's going to happen either way


----------



## Zowie

My mice have gone mad. All last night they were squeaking, it was really loud and sounded like the noise a squeaky wheel on a toy car would make, I even got up to check on them to make sure they were ok. They've never made noise like that before, and it really seems like they haven't slept. They were up all last night, they were still up this morning when I left at 9:30, when I got back in at 11, when I went out again at 12, and when I got home at 4:30. I checked on them about half an hour ago, and Luna was asleep but Lolita was still up. Are the steroids doing this??

Also when I was checking on them I noticed there was blood splattered on my walls around their cage, and on the underside of the bookcase on the wall above their cage, that definitely wasn't there before :/


----------



## AnnB

I've been back to the vet with my mouse too and he now has some Prednisolone tablets. Neither the tablets or the steroid injection that he had before changed his character in any way. If you're worried about your mice I'd be tempted to give the vet a call. Have they ever had a fight before? Can you see any visible injuries now or would the blood appear to come from the area they've been scratching?


----------



## besty74

sounds like an allergic reaction, speak to the vet again


----------



## Zowie

They've settled down now, I won't call the vets but I'll keep a close eye on them


----------



## besty74

okay, it was meant to be a suggestion not an order!lol


----------



## Zowie

Update, my mice are no better, they are still scratching as bad as they were last week. You can see on Lolita where she is visibly worse, in the video I posted she only had a 1-2cm wide patch on the back of her neck, and now it's all down the side to her shoulders. So I'm 99% sure they are being put down tomorrow


----------



## besty74

its a shame as you clearly love them


----------



## Zowie

I'm quite upset about it, but at the same time I just want it to be over and done with, I hate seeing them so obviously distressed


----------



## Zowie

They were pts earlier this evening


----------



## besty74

sorry for your loss


----------

